# Serbian (BCS): What a chick!



## doorman

Mod note:
Post moved from this thread to avoid confusion.  Comments which referred to the misunderstanding from which this new thread emerged have been removed as they're no longer relevant, nevertheless - thank you all for those comments. 

I'll give here my croatian version of the phrase (which will be, I'm sure, corrected by our serbian colleagues in case they say it differently)

EN: What a chick!
CRO I: Koja ženska! (literally _What a female_)
CRO II: Koja riba! (literally _What a fish_ - yes, it's a bit strange, I know)

As far as the pronunciation goes, a little guide: regardless of its position in a word, a letter is always pronounced exactly the same (its sound does not change) and all the letters are always pronounced.

To say the "K" use the "c" in eg "cosa" (ita)
To say the "J" use the "i"
The italian hasn't got a matching sound for "Ž" (at least I can't think of a word at the moment). It sounds just like the sound you get when you say the french pronoun "je" (i.e. I, me)


----------



## slavic_one

Kakva treba!


----------



## doorman

slavic_one said:


> Kakva treba!



Heh, proveo sam u zagrebu osam godina, ali mi dalje ovaj izraz nikako ne sjeda. Ne znam, nekako mi se cini skroz seksisticki (iako, sam, naravno, cuo taj izraz i iz zenskih usta).

Ah, taj zagreb, drzava za sebe


----------



## slavic_one

Ne bih 100% znao za Zagreb, ali reći ću ti da i u Hrvatskom Primorju (Rijeka i okolica - gdje sam ja proveo skoro cijeli svoj život) to govore  I da, i žene se tako katkada izražavaju.
Sjećam se točno jedne cure iz okolice Zagreba, ona je uvijek govorila "butra". 
Meni je "treba", iako možda zvuči malo neukusno, ali normalan izraz. "Riba" mi se baš nekako ne sviđa, a i nije tako čest bar u pomenutom Hrv. Prim., a mislim općenito da se to više u Srbiji nego u RH koristi.
Uostalom, - ne želim biti prost, ali jezik je jezik, odnosno priča se kako se priča - koristi se često i izraz "p***a", baš u tom smislu (zgodna cura).


----------



## doorman

slavic_one said:


> Ne bih 100% znao za Zagreb, ali reći ću ti da i u Hrvatskom Primorju (Rijeka i okolica - gdje sam ja proveo skoro cijeli svoj život) to govore  I da, i žene se tako katkada izražavaju.
> Sjećam se točno jedne cure iz okolice Zagreba, ona je uvijek govorila "butra".
> Meni je "treba", iako možda zvuči malo neukusno, ali normalan izraz. "Riba" mi se baš nekako ne sviđa, a i nije tako čest bar u pomenutom Hrv. Prim., a mislim općenito da se to više u Srbiji nego u RH koristi.
> Uostalom, - ne želim biti prost, ali jezik je jezik, odnosno priča se kako se priča - koristi se često i izraz "p***a", baš u tom smislu (zgodna cura).



Cudno, znam hrpu ljudi iz rijeke i nikad nisam cuo da koriste "treba" 
Nama u istri je poprilicno normalna rijec "riba" (za curu) iako i to moze (cesto) zvucati grubo.

Dobro si rekao, prica se kako se prica  (Disclaimer: nisam mislio da prostacis tu po forumu, cisto sam izrazio svoje misljenje o "trebi")

Bas me zanima oce li se netko usuditi pitati sta ide umjesto onih zvjezdica u "p***a"


----------



## pallina89

slavic_one said:


> Kakva treba!



It is slang way\ dialect?


----------



## doorman

pallina89 said:


> It is slang way\ dialect?


Yes, it is slang. However, don't ask (me) what does "treba" stand for, as I have no clue whatsoever.

slavic_one pointed out that "riba" is more commonly used in Serbia, so you might want to be more interested in that one.


----------



## slavic_one

doorman said:


> Cudno, znam hrpu ljudi iz rijeke i nikad nisam cuo da koriste "treba"
> Nama u istri je poprilicno normalna rijec "riba" (za curu) iako i to moze (cesto) zvucati grubo.
> 
> Dobro si rekao, prica se kako se prica  (Disclaimer: nisam mislio da prostacis tu po forumu, cisto sam izrazio svoje misljenje o "trebi")
> 
> Bas me zanima oce li se netko usuditi pitati sta ide umjesto onih zvjezdica u "p***a"



A eto, među ljudima koje ja znam (a znam ih brdo u Rijeci) je češće treba nego riba.
Ali da, u Istri je pak češće riba izgleda, jer i ja znam neke ljude iz Pule i Labina (s okolicama) koji će prije reći riba. Haha vi valjda više volite ribe, one naše u Rijeci su jadne sve radioaktivne 



			
				doorman said:
			
		

> Yes, it is slang. However, don't ask (me) what does "treba" stand for, as I have no clue whatsoever.



A zašto "treba" ni ja ne znam, ali jedino logično što mi pada na pamet je zbog toga što je treba/bi je trebalo... vidjeti.


----------



## phosphore

Treba?  I don't even know how that's pronounced.

_Riba_ is a strictly colloquial word meaning:

- girlfriend (as opposed to _dečko_)

_Imaš ribu?_ Have you got a girlfriend?

- pretty (young) woman (as opposed to _frajer_, which is stricly colloquial too)

_Kakva riba!_ What a chick!
_Baš je riba!_ She is so hot!

- any woman (as opposed to _tip_, which is also strictly colloquial), similarly to _likuša_ (or _likinja_, as opposed to _lik_)

_Riba kao nešto priča, ali niko ne sluša._ She's like talking, but nobody's listening.
_Ko je zvao? - Neka riba._ Who called? - Some girl.

The non-colloquial meaning of the word is _fish_.


----------



## slavic_one

Upravo  Normalno, s naglaskom na "e" 

Well, I'd normally use "treba" for all that:
Imaš neku trebu? / Kakva treba! / Zvala je ne'ak'a treba.

"Likuša" is not that common, althou "lik" is very much common and often word.


----------



## doorman

slavic_one said:


> A zašto "treba" ni ja ne znam, ali jedino logično što mi pada na pamet je zbog toga što je treba/bi je trebalo... vidjeti.


To je i meni palo napamet kad sam prvi put cuo tu rijec (iako su moje misli vise vukle prema one tri tockice nego glagolu iza njih) 



phosphore said:


> Treba?  I don't even know how that's pronounced.


Hmm pa _treba_ se izgovara kao... hm... treba  u stilu: _on treba kupiti novine_.



phosphore said:


> _Kakva riba!_ What a chick!
> _Baš je riba!_ She is so hot!


Kod nas je (ocigledno samo u istri ) slicno. Par razlika:
_Kakva riba_ moze znaciti i izvorni smisao ovog posta ali i _She's so hot_, koje se moze reci jos i _Bas je riba i po_!


----------



## phosphore

doorman said:


> Hmm pa _treba_ se izgovara kao... hm... treba  u stilu: _on treba kupiti novine_.


 
Znači sa kratkosilaznim? Pošto sam ja u glavi izgovorio sa dugouzlaznim.


----------



## slavic_one

doorman said:


> Hmm pa _treba_ se izgovara kao... hm... treba  u stilu: _on treba kupiti novine_.



Hmm.. "treba", kao npr. treće lice jednine glagola _trebati_, se izgovara dosta kratko. Dalo bi se to vjerojatno objasniti i da ima tipa uzlazni ili ovakav ili onakav naglasak, ali ja neću jer se u to ne razumijem toliko pa ću reći samo tako zdravo seljački da po meni "treba" u opisnom smislu ima nešto malo duži "e".


----------



## slavic_one

phosphore said:


> Znači sa kratkosilaznim? Pošto sam ja u glavi izgovorio sa dugouzlaznim.



E, e, bit će tako nešto, valjda dugosilazni.


----------



## doorman

slavic_one said:


> Hmm.. "treba", kao npr. treće lice jednine glagola _trebati_, se izgovara dosta kratko. Dalo bi se to vjerojatno objasniti i da ima tipa uzlazni ili ovakav ili onakav naglasak, ali ja neću jer se u to ne razumijem toliko pa ću reći samo tako zdravo seljački da po meni "treba" u opisnom smislu ima nešto malo duži "e".



Ma, ja te dvije rijeci izgovaram potpuno identicno, bez ikakve razlike. Sto se tice tog "malo duzeg e", to sam primijetio kod ljudi iz npr bjelovara i/ili dalmacije koji iovako ionako rastezu sve zivo


----------



## slavic_one

doorman said:


> Ma, ja te dvije rijeci izgovaram potpuno identicno, bez ikakve razlike. Sto se tice tog "malo duzeg e", to sam primijetio kod ljudi iz npr bjelovara i/ili dalmacije koji iovako ionako rastezu sve zivo



Govorimo o standardnom hrv.. Pa mislim da u Bjelovaru baš ni ne razvlače, a u Dalmaciji bi rekli "triiiibaa"


----------



## phosphore

Trebati>(on) treba ima isti akcenat kao med>(malo) meda. To je kratkosilazni. Treba=riba (u mojoj glavi) kao (plišani) meda. To je dugouzlazni.


----------



## slavic_one

phosphore said:


> Trebati>(on) treba ima isti akcenat kao med>(malo) meda. To je kratkosilazni. Treba=riba (u mojoj glavi) kao (plišani) meda. To je dugouzlazni.



Ispravno 

(jedino što bi mi rekli "plišani medo")


----------



## pallina89

So, for understanding everything...
In serbian you do use 'koja riba' and in croatian 'kakva treba'?
(Sorry If I ask it to you, but I didn't understand everyword in your language).


----------



## doorman

pallina89 said:


> So, for understanding everything...
> In serbian you do use 'koja riba' and in croatian 'kakva treba'?



Seems like it


----------



## Majalj




----------



## Athaulf

phosphore said:


> Trebati>(on) treba ima isti akcenat kao med>(malo) meda. To je kratkosilazni.



Međutim, genitiv _m__ȅd__a_ završava kratkim slogom, a treće lice jednine _tr__ȅ__bā_ dugim. Naglasak na prvom slogu jest isti (kratkosilazni).


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!



pallina89 said:


> So, for understanding everything...
> In serbian you do use 'koja riba' and in croatian 'kakva treba'?
> (Sorry If I ask it to you, but I didn't understand everyword in your language).


 
Just to understand: 
Bosnian: Kako treba? 
Croatian: Kavka treba?
Serbian: Koja riba?

And does that expression can be used also in an offensive way (i.e. what in vulgar would probably be expressed with the word curva or with the Italian che palle http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1244789)?

Thanks


----------



## LilithE

I'll correct your phrases a bit first.

Bosnian: _Kako treba?_ is just an incomplete sentence, it doesn't really mean anything. Bosnian version would also be _Kakva treba!_ And that is just one of the ways to express that thought.

Croatian _Kakva/koja treba_ is very regional - it isn't used in every part of the country; in my region we don't really use it for example. As I said once on this forum, I would rather use _Koji komad_ ( for both men and women ) if I needed a more neutral expression that could pass in any region. Just like in Bosanian, there are many ways to express that same thought.

All the expressions ( Koja treba/riba, koji komad ) mean just _What s chick_ or _What a babe_ ( an attractive girl ) and they are not offensive by themselves.
An offensive word ( that isn't too vulgar in the same time ) could be, I supose, _kuja_ or _kučka_ - _a bitch_ ( used in the same way as in English, literary meaning just that - a female dog ).


----------



## vale_new

Thanks for the explanation,

I've heard that expression, the tone was actually if not offensive, not nice, pronounced in a very similar way to kako treba, so I suppose it was 'koja treba', that I guess has no similarity with (I'm sure it's not properly written) 'pitchkisa' ?


----------



## LilithE

vale_new said:


> Thanks for the explanation,
> 
> I've heard that expression, the tone was actually if not offensive, not nice, pronounced in a very similar way to kako treba, so I suppose it was 'koja treba', that I guess has no similarity with (I'm sure it's not properly written) 'pitchkisa' ?



Hm, actually it has.  Saying _Koja p*č*a!_ would have the same meaning as _Koji komad!_ ( or _Koja treba!_ ) if you like how the girl in question looks. The only difference is that you wouldn't dare to say _Koja p*č*a!_ in front of the girl you are commenting.  You wouldn't mind that much if a girl overheard you saying _Koji komad!_
Of course, _p*č*a_ or _p*z*a_ can also be an insult, mainly when you are adressing men. It is similar to the usuage of _cunt_ in English ( _You are such a cunt._ )


----------



## Sane Helle

Is the word _mačka _ever used in the same sense as _riba/treba_?
I might be wrong, but it seems to me that I heard it before...


----------



## LilithE

Yes, it is.


----------



## vale_new

Thank you


----------



## Biberlee

Bosnian "treba", "Koja treba" or even more colloquial "A ja trebe!!!" (esp. in Central Bosnia region, including Sarajevo)
"Koja mačka!" is also used, but it is slightly out-dated.


----------



## Pogonophile

Kakva cava!


----------



## Orlin

Pogonophile said:


> Kakva cava!


Izvinite, ali šta je _cava_? Nisam mogao da nađem ovu reč u rečniku.


----------



## Pogonophile

Orlin said:


> Izvinite, ali šta je _cava_? Nisam mogao da nađem ovu reč u rečniku.



Ne znam šta bi bilo izvorno značenje te reči, ali koristi se da označi dobru žensku/mačku/ribu/trebu.


----------



## Orlin

Možda je potpuno žargon i zato je nema u rečnicima?


----------



## Pogonophile

Orlin said:


> Možda je potpuno žargon i zato je nema u rečnicima?



Biće da je tako.


----------



## DenisBiH

Prvi put čujem riječ _cava_.


----------



## VelikiMag

_Cava _je beogradski sleng, tako da se jedino tamo može i čuti i to samo od 'izvornih' govornika.


----------



## Pogonophile

Čuje se i južnije, čak do Kolubare.


----------



## ajvi

Koja mačka ?

Ovo je moj prvi post


----------



## ajvi

Aha, vidim da je netko već rekao... Nisam vidjela više stranica. 
Koji komad mi također zvuči puno bolje od trebe. 
Toliko od mene...


----------



## senshi

Ih, _cava_ se koristi i severnije od Beograda... _Cava_ je verovatno pogrdnije od _riba_, to mu dođe više kao _drolja_ ili tako nešto.


----------



## glupson

Mali bosanski prilog:

Joo koke!
Koja koka!
Kaka koka! (od kakva)


>> Of course, _p*č*a_ or _p*z*a_ can also be an insult, mainly when you are adressing men. <<

We usually say *"p*č*a is a reproductive organ, p*z*a is a character trait"*


----------



## DenisBiH

glupson said:


> Kaka koka! (od kakva)



Samo tak'a, buraz. 

Note to others: "samo takav/takva" is a colloquial phrase used in some parts of Bosnia-Herzegovina (I've personally heard it the first time during my university studies) and can denote something (or someone) considered pleasing, superb etc. In this case "koka samo takva" could be used by someone to describe a pleasing  looking woman.


----------



## Duya

Over here in Serbia, a water produceq company had a slogan "Minakva. Samo takva", so the idiom is fairly widespread, if not particularly frequent.


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya said:


> Over here in Serbia, a water produceq company had a slogan "Minakva. Samo takva", so the idiom is fairly widespread, if not particularly frequent.




Interesting. People in B-H that I've heard this from tended to come from central Bosnia (Bugojno, Gornji Vakuf)


----------



## Istriano

Riba is not used much in Croatian, but in Serbian.
_Riba zvana Vanda_ 

In Istria they use njoka and (vulgar) mona, both from Italian.
Mona Liza is something very vulgar in Istria and Venice haha  Liza the c*nt.


----------

